# Male keeps flaring at female betta...how to breed now?



## coolbluemint (Dec 19, 2011)

i have been feeding my male and female bettas well for past few days
they were kept in adjacent tanks where they could see each other
the male subsequently built a huge bubble nest
so i had a 2 feet tank
i put the female in a glass jar and introduced the jar in the 2 feet tank
then introduced the male thinking that they were ready for breeding
BUT THE MALE IS HOSTILE
HE KEEPS FLARING AT THE FEMALE AND HIDING FROM HER
WHAT DO I DO NOW
WATER IS CONDITIONED WITH ALMOND LEAF EXTRACT
THEY HAVE BEEN FED WELL FOR FEW DAYS NOW...
THE FEMALES BELLY IS BLOATED AND FULL OF EGGS...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Does the female have verticle bars? If not, she isn't ready to breed, and this might be what the male is reacting to.


----------



## coolbluemint (Dec 19, 2011)

No she doesnt have vertical bars...she s just been introduced in to the 2 feet tank


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If she is full of eggs, she will soon try to embrace with the male to get rid of them. The male will flare at the female until he is ready to spawn with her. Usually the male starts a nest and then flares and chases her until he is done with it then he goes over and the luring stage is placed into action. It would take a little while but if they were conditioned properly they should spawn. The actual embrace can take a few hours or up to 3-4 days.after the fourth day it is recommended to take her and he out and recondition them. How long have they been together?


----------



## coolbluemint (Dec 19, 2011)

they have been together for 1 day now may be they were not properly conditioned ..i try with live feeds conditioning ans then try spawningthem again


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well don't disturb them just yet wait a couple more days. The key is patience


----------



## coolbluemint (Dec 19, 2011)

well ok i will wait for few days...i got the female out of her jar and introduced her along with the male in to the main tank..but the male got furious and started chasing her she tried to jump out of the tank twice ..i got freaked out and put her in to her bowl again.....she s just there getting fat every day..eating a lot...the male keeps flaring at her and tiring himself out...no bubble nests as yet....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay. So, is she in a different tank than him? If you disturb the breeding process it will take much longer than anticipated.


----------



## coolbluemint (Dec 19, 2011)

well she isin a glass jar within the male tank...i tried putting them together but the male is furious


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the new breeder instinct is kicking in...meaning that you just might be seeing mild aggression. I was the same way, though I could be wrong. It is possible that he might be a little more aggressive than normally.

I would say to release her and if she gets beat up too much then take her out nd choose a different male or female.


----------

